# 2003 Passat Wagon with Audi S4 18" wheels.



## blakt out (Jan 22, 2007)

Heck. It's Saturday. i have a B6 S4 Avant, and my wife has a Passat Wagon V6 4Motion GLX. Thought I'd waste some time, drink a beer or two, and swap out the wheels. I think it looks great. You?


----------



## GTIBus (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorta' reminds me of a Volvo V70R ...not a bad look.


----------

